
Detexify LaTeX handwritten symbol recognition - ColinWright
http://detexify.kirelabs.org/classify.html
======
jcr
Previous Discussions:

4 years ago, 7 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3251762](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3251762)

5 years ago, 12 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1884950](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1884950)

5 years ago, 7 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1607964](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1607964)

6 years ago, 38 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=700043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=700043)

------
kluck
I like that really much, because it works and is useful!

